# 'The Ladies of MartialTalk' calendar



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't wait for this to come out. Is anyone else excited about this?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 20, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> I can't wait for this to come out. Is anyone else excited about this?


 This is for real???!!! :cheers::jaw-dropping:

Put me down for three.......:lol:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah.  I'm in.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 20, 2009)

Who Huh?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds like an idea whose time has come!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Who Huh?


 
This is not a good sign...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 20, 2009)

First I'm hearing of it, though it was joked about a while back...04 or 05 maybe.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh look, fellas! Shiny coins!


----------



## jarrod (Mar 20, 2009)

Where!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2009)

Great. Another bunch of men that regard female MAists as nothing more than eye candy.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Great. Another bunch of men that regard female MAists as nothing more than eye candy.


 

I'm sure it actually said the calender was FOR the ladies of MT which means the men will be bringing out their little posing pouches! The elephant ones are funny!

http://www.teddygirl.com/novpoucun.html

and there's men who actually think that turns us on :lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## jarrod (Mar 21, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Great. Another bunch of men that regard female MAists as nothing more than eye candy.


 
now here is yet another example of the differences between men & women.  i would LOVE for bunch of women to regard me as eye candy.  

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone who's been to a M&G will know that a calender with the Men here in posing pouches would only sell at a novelty gift shop, right next to the fat girl thong one.


----------



## tellner (Mar 21, 2009)

...and it would put the ladies right off gentlemen for the rest of their lives. I'd rather not be responsible for that.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 21, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I'm sure it actually said the calender was FOR the ladies of MT which means the men will be bringing out their little posing pouches! The elephant ones are funny!
> 
> http://www.teddygirl.com/novpoucun.html
> 
> and there's men who actually think that turns us on :lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:


 

Oh my lord!  Does that company really actually sell any of those?  If so, to what demographic?!  Guess I'm just a stuffy old Englishman, given I consider such things to be an offense to dignity.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my lord! Does that company really actually sell any of those? If so, to what demographic?! Guess I'm just a stuffy old Englishman, given I consider such things to be an offense to dignity.


 

From what I've seen...don't ask lol... it's things like stag parties! when they're drunk and out on the pop it's certainly an interesting sight lol that and the 'mankini'!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2009)

My apologies to everyone. I misunderstood the report. It wasn't a ladies of MartialTalk calendar. It was 'The Ladies of Marshall Falk' calendar. Suddenly I'm not interested anymore.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 21, 2009)

Made for an interesting discussion, anyway... I think.... :idunno:


----------



## crushing (Mar 21, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Great. Another bunch of men that regard female MAists as nothing more than eye candy.



I disagree with the implied exclusivity between _eye candy_ and other positive characteristics.   The Ladies of Martial Talk prove that beautiful women can be also be very intelligent was well as excellent MAists.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, theres an open invitation to shoot an MT calendar every year at the meets.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2009)

crushing said:


> I disagree with the implied exclusivity between _eye candy_ and other positive characteristics. The Ladies of Martial Talk prove that beautiful women can be also be very intelligent was well as excellent MAists.


That's what I wanted to say... but I thought I better quit while I'm behind so as not to dig myself a deeper hole.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Anyone who's been to a M&G will know that a calender with the Men here in posing pouches would only sell at a novelty gift shop, right next to the fat girl thong one.


 
Are you calling me FAT?

:lfao::lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> http://www.teddygirl.com/novpoucun.html



Do those come in adult sizes too?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Great. Another bunch of men that regard female MAists as nothing more than eye candy.


 
Not at all Carol... I expect the calendar to be photos of the ladies demonstrating their exceptional Martial Arts Skills.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 21, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my lord! Does that company really actually sell any of those? If so, to what demographic?! Guess I'm just a stuffy old Englishman, given I consider such things to be an offense to dignity.


 
Written like a man who already owns several pair, and is trying to throw off the scent hounds.

So...when DOES your next order arrive?

D.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 21, 2009)

crushing said:


> I disagree with the implied exclusivity between _eye candy_ and other positive characteristics. The Ladies of Martial Talk prove that beautiful women can be also be very intelligent was well as excellent MAists.


 
Absolutely true. But one must admit: Pictures of them dialoguing intelligently and/or swinging swords would be much more intriguing in a thong. Or perhaps one of those Fredericks of Hollywood Teddies, with stilletto heels and a feather boa.

*ducking*,

D.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Oh look, fellas! Shiny coins!




Me Like Shiny Coins


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Not at all Carol... I expect the calendar to be photos of the ladies demonstrating their exceptional Martial Arts Skills.




If there was a calendar I would have thought it could be displayed in an class setting showing women teaching and or breaking or demonstrating a move. 

There could be a serious calendar that gave backgrounds and short bios and contact info for organizations/schools.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 21, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Written like a man who already owns several pair, and is trying to throw off the scent hounds.
> 
> So...when DOES your next order arrive?
> 
> D.


 
Like I'm going to answer that ... oh ... .


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 21, 2009)

There's some seriously smooth men here :wink2: who know how to talk their way out of a hole lol!


----------



## crushing (Mar 21, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> There's some seriously smooth men here :wink2: who know how to talk their way out of a hole lol!


 
Must not reply with initial thought. . . .must not reply with initial thought. . .fight it. . .fight it!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 21, 2009)

crushing said:


> Must not reply with initial thought. . . .must not reply with initial thought. . .fight it. . .fight it!


 
I'm with ya, buddy. It's not about "out", but "in".

Gotta run.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 21, 2009)

crushing said:


> Must not reply with initial thought. . . .must not reply with initial thought. . .fight it. . .fight it!


 
:uhyeah:


----------



## jarrod (Mar 21, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> There's some seriously smooth men here :wink2: who know how to talk their way out of a hole lol!


 


crushing said:


> Must not reply with initial thought. . . .must not reply with initial thought. . .fight it. . .fight it!


 


Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I'm with ya, buddy. It's not about "out", but "in".
> 
> Gotta run.


 
i don't get it.

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2009)

crushing said:


> Carol Kaur said:
> 
> 
> > Great. Another bunch of men that regard female MAists as nothing more than eye candy.
> ...


Hear hear! Harrumph! Well said!


----------



## crushing (Mar 22, 2009)

> The Ladies of Martial Talk prove that beautiful women can be also be very intelligent *as* well as excellent MAists.



I need to be a better proofreader!  I kept reading what I meant to type rather than what I did type.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2009)

chicks in gi's


one word

HAWT


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 24, 2009)

How 'bout sweaty chicks in gis? Mouthguards optional.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2009)

I can shoot anything from action shots, to posed shots, to portraits, to cheesecake.
Depends on what's wanted.



By the ladies, I mean.

We let the guys decide and it'll be nekid kung fu and a floor covered in drool.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 24, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> chicks in gi's
> 
> 
> one word
> ...


 
Chicks out of their gi's.

HAWTER

(This should get me a couple of neg reps)


----------



## seasoned (Mar 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my lord! Does that company really actually sell any of those? If so, to what demographic?! Guess I'm just a stuffy old Englishman, given I consider such things to be an offense to dignity.


What about the elephant image. Now that is disgraceful.  :rofl:


----------

